# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Dream Related Movies

## Lucid83

Matrix Revolutions 

I linked this page to my WBTB tutorial so that the viewers can watch the trailers.  Enjoy!!!

----------


## Scwigglie

Cool! What a great idea.  8)

----------


## OrangeStar

That makes me want to go rent Vanilla Sky....thanks!   ::D:

----------


## Zophael

I lóve the butterfly effect.

Still in cinema's here, will take some time before it's on dvd.

----------


## Je33ica

> _Originally posted by Zophael_
> *I lóve the butterfly effect.
> 
> Still in cinema's here, will take some time before it's on dvd.*



Yeah, when I was in Holland around 2-3 weeks ago they had "Butterfly Effect" in the cinema.  I saw "Troy" instead and watched "Butterfly Effect" when I got back home. (like anyone cares...  :tongue2:   ::D:  )

I also saw "What Dreams May Come" a long time ago and saw it again recently on the Sci-Fri channel (I finally got it   :tongue2:  )...

But now I really want to see "Vanilla Sky" and especially "Waking Life"!  But they're both R, why?  sex?  language? (just curious   :smiley:  )

----------


## Scwigglie

Yeah there's some nudity/sexuality in Vanilla Sky.

Nothing like that in Waking Life though.. maybe just because it's.. maybe the philosophies are too intense for younger viewers. Eh.

----------


## gameover

Waking Life is rated R????? I'm confused....

----------


## Damascus

the butterfly effect is the best movie i have seen,and what dreams may come follows very closely behind.
i watched vanilla sky and i didnt really like it.
i really wanna see what dreams may come again since it was so long ago that i saw it.(has butterfly effect on dvd)

id reccomend the two movies to anywone,and if you havnt seen them then SEE THEM NOW

----------


## gameover

What Dreams May Come was one of the biggest waste of times Ive seen. It was some random conception of an afterlife, with no basis and no reason to believe it. The only thing that movie is worth is the bizzarre effects of the painting world, and a few random tripped out things. But I wouldnt reccomend this movie to anyone. Vanilla Sky, is awesome. Great movie _and_ it has an awesome Radihead song. But foget all these movies if you havent seen Waking Life.

But of course it goes without saying, to each his own.

----------


## Scwigglie

Vanilla Sky was kind of like.. I think Donnie Darko (maybe. I may be thinking of something else tho). In the sense that there were many details that were easily overlooked, yet they were all important clues.

What other movie was like that? Hmm...

Edit: FIGHT CLUB! That's it.   ::D:

----------


## OrangeStar

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *Vanilla Sky was kind of like.. I think Donnie Darko (maybe. I may be thinking of something else tho). In the sense that there were many details that were easily overlooked, yet they were all important clues.
> 
> What other movie was like that? Hmm...*



Donnie Darko was one hell of a ride, so many theories(sp?) so little time....

 I think Fight Club is amazing because of all the little things that people probably missed. I could watch it a hundred times and never get bored.


EDIT: great minds think alike scwigglie! I posted that the same time as you   ::shock::

----------


## OrangeStar

ooh I just found out that every single one of these is available at my library!
I saw What Dreams May Come once, but I just didnt get it so I'll try again. I just put them all on hold so once they all come in I'll have a dream-movie-a-thon!

----------


## Scwigglie

Ha, I get all mine at the library too. No more wasting money at Blockbuster, mwahahaha!!!!!

Hey in Fight Club, did you ever watch some parts frame by frame, and catch a glimpse of Brad Pitt's character just appear out of nowhere?   ::shock::

----------


## OrangeStar

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *Ha, I get all mine at the library too. No more wasting money at Blockbuster, mwahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Hey in Fight Club, did you ever watch some parts frame by frame, and catch a glimpse of Brad Pitt's character just appear out of nowhere? *



hahaha yeah, I thought I was the only one obsessive enough to do that! You know at the very end there one shot of a *whispers* penis lol

I love everything Ed Norton has ever done, but Fight Club is probably the best movie I have ever seen

----------


## Bornslip

I don't think I ever got the true essence of vanilla sky... I think I'll watch it again though. Till I came on this forum I didn't really have any idea it had anything to do with lucid dreaming...

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by Bornslip_
> *I don't think I ever got the true essence of vanilla sky... I think I'll watch it again though. Till I came on this forum I didn't really have any idea it had anything to do with lucid dreaming...*



Me neither.. from the trailers, I thought it was about some girl stalking Tom Cruise's character and doing crazy stalker-like things.   :tongue2:

----------


## pcmsurf

the matrix is  kinda parallel to lucid dreaming in a gazillion different ways how its all symbolic and stuff

----------


## vertical horizon

> GAMEOVER SAIDWhat Dreams May Come was one of the biggest waste of times Ive seen. It was some random conception of an afterlife, with no basis and no reason to believe it. The only thing that movie is worth is the bizzarre effects of the painting world, and a few random tripped out things.[/b]



	HEY I personally enjoyed the movie and dont understand how u couldnt like it.  Take this into perspective... it touched upon some VERY abstract "touchy ideas and realms I guess.  I thought the movies cast was good the story well thought out and it probably opened some people up to thinking for once after a movie but thats just my opinion.

p.s. how the hell do you get it to say Quote:gamover said ??????????

----------


## gameover

You write [quote] without the * of course

That movie was pretty tripped out but it didnt inspire much thought, as the whole picture of the aftrlife seemed quite ridiculous to me. At least for me. Glad someone enjoyed it  :smiley:

----------


## dan_m88

The waking life! Thats it! About 8 months ago i watched bits and pieces of a very strange and unsettling movie on TV.  I was very very intriged but i didn't know the title, so i just kept watching the channel it was on until one day i finnaly got a chance to see it! i still didn't see the title, but ever since i've purseued lucid dreaming.  this site knows so much it's scary  ::o:   ::shock::

----------


## sqwump

there is another movie related to dreaming called the lathe of heaven.
its based on a book by ursula k. le guin

----------


## LewisM

I like Ursula K De(le?) Guin. Is Lathe of Heaven worth pursuing? I haven't read the book so I dunno.

----------


## evolo

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *What Dreams May Come was one of the biggest waste of times Ive seen. It was some random conception of an afterlife, with no basis and no reason to believe it. The only thing that movie is worth is the bizzarre effects of the painting world, and a few random tripped out things. But I wouldnt reccomend this movie to anyone. Vanilla Sky, is awesome. Great movie and it has an awesome Radihead song. But foget all these movies if you havent seen Waking Life.
> 
> But of course it goes without saying, to each his own.*



It's based on a book. I've read it and it is one of my favorite books. I was dissapointed with how the movie turned out compared to the book, but that's hollywood for you. If you read, read this book. It's an amazing read and it's very enlightening.

----------


## Staubsaugen

not fully dream related, but sorta.....I'd definately have to add The Cell to the list!

----------


## Lucid83

What happened, I can't see the images of the movie posters??

----------


## gameover

Maybe this isnt the best place to ask that. I dont even see somewhere where the pictures are supposed to be.

----------


## djaio

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *What Dreams May Come was one of the biggest waste of times Ive seen. It was some random conception of an afterlife, with no basis and no reason to believe it. The only thing that movie is worth is the bizzarre effects of the painting world, and a few random tripped out things. But I wouldnt reccomend this movie to anyone.*



You didn't get the message of the movie, did you? It wasn't saying "this is the way things are, this is what happens after you die" - it wasn't a project with which to convert people. It was just a metaphor. As far as I know, the producers of the movie aren't proposing that it's based on fact.

----------


## gameover

> As far as I know, the producers of the movie aren't proposing that it's based on fact.[/b]



Thanks Captain Obvious!

My problem with the movie wasnt that it wasnt factual but that it was completly random and quite frankly ridiculous. EVerything in the afterlife seemed like it was thoguht up by a day dreaming 8 year old. If it was a metaphor, then what was it a metaphor for?

----------


## Lucid83

> _Originally posted by Drangon_
> *
> That would be \"Waking Moments\". It's one of my favourite episodes and actually it was the first time I heard about lucid dreaming. I was already wondering why nobody brought it up on the first three pages...
> 
> When everybody has nightmares about a strange alien race, Chakotay induces a LD, using earth's moon as dreamsign, in oder to communicate with the aliens in the dream state.
> Well... everything else would be a spoiler... go watch the episode! *



Here's a new one I added to the Dream Related Movies, its called Waking Moments and its a Star Trek Voyager Episode.  Drangon explains it above.

----------


## HBKDragon

Dreamscape is a really good dream related movie. Old, but still good.

----------


## jay_ordan

> _Originally posted by Je33ica_
> *
> But now I really want to see \"Vanilla Sky\" and especially \"Waking Life\"! *But they're both R, why? *sex? *language? (just curious * )*



I can offer some insight here. Waking Life seems really innocent and such, but it does have some really dark, violent moments.  I dont want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen the movie, but there are at least two separate incidents that come to mind that are violent, and could be the reason for the R label.  Complex Philosophy could hold some of the reason... but I dont think that that's a fair basis on which to rate a movie. I think it's prolly just some of the language, (Red guy in Jail), and violence which results in the R.

----------


## Ivegottheskill

> _Originally posted by Lucid83+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lucid83)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Drangon
> 			
> 		
> ...



I'm in the same boat as Drangon. I found out/became interested in the idea of lucid dreaming from that one episode. It's great episode to watch, even if you aren't a trek fan by nature, and its the most relevant show/movie on lucid dreaming I've seen to date

----------


## Shlumpeet

I just got done seeing The Butterfly Effect, it was a great movie, but the ending kinda left me dissapointed though.

----------


## trickynishidake

Another one I think is worth adding is *Serial Experiments: Lain*. It's an anime series that encompasses religion, technology, philosphy and lucid dreaming all at once. It's one of my favorites and everytime I see it, I pick up something new. 

Anyone who enjoyed Waking Life or the Matrix will really like this show. There are a total of four discs and you can rent the DVD's in the Anime section of most video stores.  ::goodjob::

----------


## blatantfish

Do you know how i could buy a copy of waking moments without buying a whole series or something?

----------


## Howie

I just watched waking life for the first time last night. I did not know they directly discussed Lucid dreaming.
 ::thumbup::  

Some of the discussion sounded like a bunch of jibber while others were over my head.
I unique movie for sure.

----------


## captain ahab

> _Originally posted by Shlumpeet_
> *I just got done seeing The Butterfly Effect, it was a great movie, but the ending kinda left me dissapointed though.*



try watching the alternate ending, its alot bettter.

----------


## brooks

a good read is the british book The Chronicles of Chrestomanci, the main characters special thing is that when he dreams he becomes concious and goes on adventures, but sometimes he can bring back the stuff he gets. Its an awesome series i suggest it.

----------


## catrina

i once had a dream in the third person, and when it ended, credits came down my well, whatever i saw credits going down. like at the end of a movie. i woke up before they ended though

----------


## Mystical_Journey

> Another one I think is worth adding is Serial Experiments: Lain. It's an anime series that encompasses religion, technology, philosphy and lucid dreaming all at once. It's one of my favorites and everytime I see it, I pick up something new. [/b]




Lain is amazing, wow your a fan? its such a cool motion Anime! So many layers to the story, like to talk about the sub-text somtime, i am facinated by it, you seen boggy-pop phantom?

----------


## trickynishidake

> _Originally posted by Mystical_Journey_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Another one I think is worth adding is Serial Experiments: Lain. It's an anime series that encompasses religion, technology, philosphy and lucid dreaming all at once. It's one of my favorites and everytime I see it, I pick up something new.
> 			
> ...



I love lain! I own it  ::D:  My avatar is actually lain lying in her bed by the window if you look closely.  :wink2:  It seems there a quite a few otakus here lol. I have seen some hof boogiepop phantom but i can find like disc 2 and disc 5 but never the first one, so it didn't make a lot of sense and I  haven't seen it all  :Sad:

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Cool! I love that image of Lain! There is some fantastically deep philosophical ideas in Lain, its the most developed imaginative thing I have seen outside of a book. Its hard to communicate its brilliance in words as its based on personal interpretation but I love the knights templar idea developing through the narrative, the opening credit sequence blows me away every single time, the music is breath-taking. You are fan of Spirited Away? I would call that a deeply inspiriting piece of work, in relation to dreams! Anime is fantastic for imagination, like Escaflowne is it called

----------


## trickynishidake

> _Originally posted by Mystical_Journey_
> *Cool! I love that image of Lain! There is some fantastically deep philosophical ideas in Lain, its the most developed imaginative thing I have seen outside of a book. Its hard to communicate its brilliance in words as its based on personal interpretation but I love the knights templar idea developing through the narrative, the opening credit sequence blows me away every single time, the music is breath-taking. You are fan of Spirited Away? I would call that a deeply inspiriting piece of work, in relation to dreams! Anime is fantastic for imagination, like Escaflowne is it called*



Spirited Away is my favorite movie!! That's another great film that could be looked at as being a lucid dream or even a shared dream.... hmmm.... I'm really in love with Miyazaki-san's work  :smiley: 
If you like lain, you should watch Key: The Metal Idol. That series absolutely blew me away! It also relates somehow to dreams and subconscious, but I can't tell you how cause I don't want to ruin the surprise!  :wink2: 

BTW here is a lain link you will love: thought experiments lain

----------


## pantalimon

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Amazing, LDers must see

----------


## evan

> _Originally posted by pantalimon_
> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> 
> Amazing, LDers must see*



Yeah, agreed! One of the best movies I've seen in a long time, and definitely a must-see for anyone who is interested in dreaming and the like.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Ive wanted to watch Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind , Excellent dream like movies! Shame Spike Jones wasnt on board.

Thanks for the Lain link btw, Im going to re-watch them all now Ive become interested in it again (by talking about it).   ::D:  

Its hard to go back to mainstream entertainment when your into Anime, so many more layers in the narrative and deal with so many more concepts (Spirited Away etc)

I will try and check that series out, thanks! Been listening to a lot of music from hack SIGN just lately, but havent seen the series yet, the music in that is very dreamlike.

HORAY FOR ANIME!

----------


## milkeyedmender

hey guys, i just wanted to say waking life is an awesome movie! it's what got me into the whole lucid dream thing aswell which i'm grateful for. have any of you seen richard linklater's other film slacker? you should really watch both in one long run cos they relate to eachother a lot.

----------


## Jammy

The sea inside! Is a movie soon coming to theatres... the movie is about a man that lost his connection to the body and had to lie in a bed for many years. His only wish was to die and he fought for that. But sometimes if he was in the mood he took a tour down to the beach... by flying  ::D: !

----------


## Soilent Green

one movie that really tends to get overlooked because of overfamiliarity is

"Alice in Wonderland". That movie is a great movie about dreaming that manages to be both philosophically deep but also entertaining throughout. Of course, the book is better. You can buy a pocket-sized copy of the "alice's adventures in wonderland" and "through the looking glass" (together) at barnes and nobles for $5...look for the tables that have piles of pocketsized "classics". Well worth the money.

----------


## Funki10is

Uhm...this movie isnt really about dreams but since its a good movie and the name Dream is in the title..why not.  

Requiem for a Dream.  Yes its a movie about these kids that have a dream to be rich I guess.  Everything falls to shit.  Def Rated R for strong sexual content   ::-P:

----------


## Merck

Waking Life is definitely a must see.  There is a scene where a man and woman are laying in bed and discussing reincarnation (among other things).  Those two characters actually appear in in their own movie.  Its titled, Before Sunset.  Then the sequel to that is Before Sunrise.  Those two movies don't really deal with dreaming a lot but I just thought I would let everyone know about it in case some were interested.  I had an interesting experience in the dream world when I was younger that I never really remembered until I saw Waking Life.  The part that made me remember was when the main character looks at his digital alarm clock and all the bars on the digital readout are blinking and THAT is when I remembered seeing the precise same thing except it was on the timer on the oven in my house.  Some of the conversations can get pretty far off the deep end and seem to look really really in depth at small trivial things and some are made to sound scientific when there really isn't much more that imagination combined with anthropological history.  Now that's not to say that the conversations are pointless, they are very interesting and I can see where a lot of the characters are coming from.  But also a lot of it was a bit out of my field of knowledge so maybe I'm wrong.  Overall though, I love the movie, especially the styles of animation.

----------


## DvDGuY

Vanilla Sky is a remake the original movie is called Abre los Ojos (open your eyes), the movie was taken almost word for word but the original has this dream feel to it that I thoguth the amrican version lacked. and penelope cruz is in the the original version too. I recomed that if you liked vanilla sky to watch Open your eyes is subtittled but like I said it has more of a dream feel to it.

----------


## Trojan1313

Might not be directly dream related, but well, kind of... what about Donnie Darko?
Don't have a link though, sorry.

----------


## Barbizzle

See LITTLE NEMO! Its all about lucid dremaing and this litty boy goes to a dream world to save this king, and then he has to go to nightmare land, and has several FAs.  Its in cartoon form, but its darker than disney films.  It was recently re-relsaed on dvd. look it up, i cannot tlel you how many lcuid dreams I had just by watching this as a kid, and even today.

----------


## queensofthestoneage

I've always loved Little Nemo, but I had forgotten about it.
Thank you, this might be an inspiration to set my mind to having Lucid Dreams and improve my Dream Recall.

----------


## Sinar

Curse you trojan lol. As soon  as i saw this thread i thought "Donnie Darko" andi  was going to suggest....then you stepped in lol.
 to those who have never seen this, it's not exactly about dreams but its all about phycological stuff. Thankfully, God gave me the ability to understand all this stuff easilly....as for my bro....not so much lol. therefor i had to explain a little. anyways, Donnie is smart but a little bit of a freak/outcast. well, he starts this whole space ime continum thing and he starts to see bubbles come out off peoples chest....long bubbles. turns out, them bubbles are their destiny. anyways, its really weird but in a good way. and its cool because they don't argue religious stuff and, being christian, thats kept me from watching a few movies.

on another note, for those into anime (or not) whatch a movie entitled End Of Evangelion. watch the 26 episode series first. theseries is probable more directed at 12-14 year when it starts out. by the end, its more of a 16-17 year old thing. then, the movie EoE is either for 18+ or, just for people good at phycology. that movie really messes with your mind lol. i finished it at like 12:00 at night a  while back and i layed in my bed, in the dark, until 2:00 am just thinknig about it. the funny part is when i got on the [adult swim] message boards. ever seen a 14 year old (now basically 16  8)  ) explain something deep to a bunch of  adults? me and like 1 other guy were the only 2 on the boards to fully understand the meaning. i know we went for about 2 hours just people asking questions and us taking turns answering. its that good of a movie
sorry bout typing so much, i just really liek that movie lol. and, as a sidenote, if you do watch the movie, make sure you watch it and then watch it with the directors commentary. cause it gives some good insight but man, are those people funny. i was having a blast  listening to those people

as a final side note, like i said, i'm good with this kind of stuff. anyone have any suggestions for good 'phycological' movies. best i've seen are Donnie Darko and End of Evangelion. looking for a good new one. thanks

----------


## Crashwithuhk

Waking Life was great the first time; the animation style was so different. It stood out from other rotoscoped animations so much and it's what got my interested in lucid dreaming too (had to watch it in animation class) however watching it a 2nd time killed it for me. I was over the neat animation and it basically became a philosophy class on DVD. I mean a lot of the ideas were interesting and all but that's not why I watch movies. I watch movies to be told a story that catches my interest and beyond the creative and great animation is just a bunch of philosophy lectures tied together with a weak plot that sometimes doesn't even seem to be there.

Good to watch, animated very well but beyond the first viewing it was nothing special.

----------


## Trojan1313

> _Originally posted by Sinar_
> *Curse you trojan lol. As soon  as i saw this thread i thought \"Donnie Darko\" andi  was going to suggest....then you stepped in lol.
>  to those who have never seen this, it's not exactly about dreams but its all about phycological stuff. Thankfully, God gave me the ability to understand all this stuff easilly....as for my bro....not so much lol. therefor i had to explain a little. anyways, Donnie is smart but a little bit of a freak/outcast. well, he starts this whole space ime continum thing and he starts to see bubbles come out off peoples chest....long bubbles. turns out, them bubbles are their destiny. anyways, its really weird but in a good way. and its cool because they don't argue religious stuff and, being christian, thats kept me from watching a few movies.*



A little spoilers I belive but what's a guy to do...  :smiley: 

Your welcome btw.  :smiley:

----------


## Vespasian

There are many episodes of The Sopranos including dreams or even lucid dreams. One of the best is called Funhouse (episode 26). It's the final episode of season 2.

----------


## Krippe

Mirrormask is a nice dream movie.. actually the whole movie is in a dream. (sorry if someone mentioned this..)

story: some girl's mom gets sick, then she has a dream where she has to save some princess and get out of her dream.. I dno. watch it.

----------


## SpaceFlower

another good movie is eXistenZ

it is not exactly about lucid dreaming, it is about a virtual reality gaming. The "impulses" that the gamer feels along with the "game signs" make it feel very much like a lucid dream. It just has so much symbolism in it. 

Don't watch if you are sqeamish. It has some scenes that have some icky gross things going on. I had one of my friends watch it with me and he got so caught up with that that he misssed the point of the movie entirely. Then again, the best movies are ones like this that you can watch over and over and pickup on new things.

----------


## Slick

If you like musical movies, I find Across The Universe to be exhilarating for lucid dreaming. http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809233810/info



Just found it here on youtube, you can check it out while it lasts.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nhCRvwyu73I&feature=user

----------


## alfy984

"The good night" is about lucid dreaming.  Plus it has Penelope Cruz...

----------


## Vikkiro10

> Yeah there's some nudity/sexuality in Vanilla Sky.
> 
> Nothing like that in Waking Life though.. maybe just because it's.. maybe the philosophies are too intense for younger viewers. Eh.



caution to anyone not wanting to know anything about waking life b4 theysee it....i think its rated r bc that dude sets himself on fire

----------


## alfy984

Waking life one of the best films(i would actually call it a work of art more than a film) out because of the idea it presents that films are portraits of other realities. Relative to the Characters in the film its a reality that exists.  People take for granted the fact that we can experience things that would be impossible(or very improbably) to experience without film.  This movie has an almost mystical effect on me.  Its surreal and yet it gives real feelings and real ideas. I feel overjoyed to be alive at a time when something like this was created.

----------


## shotbirds

Vanilla sky is the best IMO. I didn't get the whole 'Lucid Dream' part until i knew what one was.

----------


## panta-rei

Waking Life has been one of my favorite movies ever since I first watched it.

----------


## maxy126

watched vinina sky today was fking UBER epic awesome! was really good

----------


## Shift

> Vanilla sky is the best IMO. I didn't get the whole 'Lucid Dream' part until i knew what one was.



That's only because they inaccurately used the term. What a screw up. I hated that movie, Abre los Ojos is infinitely better! Kind of like The Matrix versus the sequels. It all just goes downhill after the original.

I love the movie Groundhog Day, definitely on my list of "dreaming" movies.

----------


## ZmillA

Waking life got me onto lucid dreaming. I also recently saw "Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind" that was a surprisingly good movie, I thought.

----------


## ohzmat

i listen to waking life every night.
since i started, i have lucid dreams at least every other time i sleep.

----------


## Mercen_505

Paprika. Watch it, you must.

----------


## a_dreamer

yes! nobody mentioned The Science of Sleep (La Science des r&#234;ves), so now i can mention it!  Its a french movie, about a guy that has a condition in which dreams and real life intermix and create an odd reality (not about _lucid_ dreaming). the movie is really weird but *really* captures the essence of non-dreams and childhood imagination.

Edit: forgot to link up -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Science_of_Sleep
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0354899/

----------


## EruditeBlue

I highly suggest to everyone What Dreams May Come. The special effects are simply amazing... they're so beautiful.

----------

